# Your HT for 2015



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

An early Happy New Year to all!

Lets take a look at your plans for your home theater for 2015. What's in progress now that you plan to complete in 2015? What do you plan to start in 2015?

Please remember to update us throughout the year as your plans come together.


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

I would love to redo my front wall. Build a false wall with an AT screen. Speakers hidden behind the screen. This is just a dream though, the wife wants a patio so I think that will be out budget for this year


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

We should be finishing up the rest of the fabric panels early in 2015.... Additional items for 2015 will be getting a new AVP or AVR with Dolby Atmos, and Auro 3D audio. Last item will be ceiling speakers for the new surround modes, and then enjoying it for the next year. :T


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I should have said that more subs will not be coming for me in 2015 - that is/was taken care of in 2014. Originally, I had 4 of the Hsu ULS-15s in my system, then Hsu ran the original model of the VTH-15s on clearance. I bought two of them a couple of weeks ago and placed them next to the ULS-15s. Then this morning I noticed that Hsu had dropped the price of the VTH-15s even more, so I ordered two more to put just behind the recliners, for close proximity. This almost fulfills my HT goal of all speakers and just enough room for an equipment rack and two recliners in the room

So, my HT additions for 2015 I will be Blu Rays that are LFE heavy.


----------



## Audiofan1 (Aug 16, 2013)

I just added a second KK DXD12012 to end the year off and as for 2015, its back to exploring room treatments (rear diffusion and such) and possibly sealing off the kitchen with french doors and covering the fireplace! Then perhaps Immersive audio and front projection in 2016.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

My HT was for the most part completed in 2014 but have a few things to add next year such as 

-Add rear surrounds to timber match to Triton Ones mains, Super Centre XL & Super Sat50 side surrounds .
-Relocate ceiling electrical outlet closer to new Sony-VPL-HW55ES projector
-Replace rear wall absorption panels with GIK Monster Bass Traps for better low frequency absorption.
-Educate myself about Atmos Technology re future AVR upgrade


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

2014 completed upgrades included new subs (2x PSA XS30se), in-ceiling speakers for Atmos (6x HTD MP-R80), new acoustic panels at first reflection points (6x GIK 244), a black curtain across the front wall, some wiring clean-up, and a new universal remote setup with all equipment moved to the closet. Dolby Atmos and the PSA subs are easily the best audio upgrades I've done so far.

2015 planned upgrades include building a 2nd row seating riser, having the room carpeted, choosing a new AVR (Atmos capable), painting the ceiling to match the walls, additional acoustic treatment (after riser and carpet), possibly a false wall up front (bump the curtain wall and TV out flush with the front of the mains), and possibly some LED/mood lighting and other minor cosmetic tweaks. I'm avoiding a display upgrade at the moment since the plasma makes a good picture and I sit close enough that 60" is an ok size, and I'm just not interested in getting into the realm of 4k and/or projectors yet. I'd like some nice recliners in the front row, but that's low priority right now.


----------



## BamaDave (Dec 28, 2013)

Looking at purchasing some overhead speakers for Atmos and them moving on to acoustic treatment for 2015 at this point in the ongoing HT saga, or should I say sickness!


----------



## weevil6772 (Dec 20, 2014)

Well I just added 6 in-ceilings(def-tech DI-8R) for atmos, an onkyo tx-nr3030, and bought 2xPSA XS30SE subs. Now for 2015, hopefully next month or two I'd like to put in a 106" Silver ticket fixed frame screen and a Benq HT1085ST projector. After that the only other upgrade or addition I see myself doing in 2015 is an Emotiva XPA-3 later in the year. Otherwise I think I'm as upgraded as I can afford and be at the moment lol.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Audiofan1 said:


> I just added a second KK DXD12012 to end the year off and as for 2015, its back to exploring room treatments (rear diffusion and such) and possibly sealing off the kitchen with french doors and covering the fireplace! Then perhaps Immersive audio and front projection in 2016.


I consider room treatments to be as much of an improvement in a HT as just about anything else. bpape here on HT made a believer out of me several years ago and the improvement in the room sound was amazing.


----------



## LostinBoston (Dec 31, 2014)

Ah well,, as time allows I am beginning to peck away at my "Rolling wall" project. Modular, flexible, mobile, wife-proof too! OFC I have been confined to the lower level of my dwelling for this frivolity. If you hear a crash as my wall tumbles please call 911.


----------



## Psycholis (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm going to follow the trend and say second subwoofer. My single PB-2000 is great but it sure seems lonely.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

At them moment I have no upgrade plans for 2015. My 1080p DLP 70" Sammy is still working well so I can wait a few more years to see what when become of large screen OLED or a projection system. I would Like to close in the HT with a door (currently its a curtain), but thats about it.


----------



## mpednault (Dec 20, 2012)

Finishing my dedicated room in 2015! I CAN'T wait!


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Completed the majority of dedicated home theatre renovations /upgrades in 2014 including:
new Sony 1080p VPL-HW55ES projector
new Elunevision AT 140 inch 2.35 fixed screen
built front stage
new Goldenear Triton Ones plus Goldenear Super Centre XL ctr channel

In 2015 will be installing new soffit traps & monster traps on back wall.


----------



## asarose247 (Jan 8, 2013)

plans for this year include building 2 more subs from the UXL buy, using the Lhorn design, driven with a inuke6000dsp

pending other developments, perhaps a new LCR setup from DIYSG, 88 specials or Fusion 15's

last year I implemented ATMOS , in the LR, with a x5200 and 4 Klipsch SLX tops front and rear

and built a rather huge sub called the SUBMAXIMUS, definitely overshadowed the 2 30" BFM THTLP's, one of which I added to the man cave along with a 24" THTLP
here is my post at the BFM site wrt to mixing horns

In my small room < 10' x 11'
in the right front corner standing up, a 30" THTLP, loading distance to the ceiling 20+"
in the left rear corner standing up, a 24" THTLP, distance 21+" (because I could make it fit, that's why)
using a Denon X4000 and its separate sub EQ thru 2 BASH 300's, xo 80
immersive and most authorative to say the least,
the LCR, Surrounds, 1 rear surround and top highs are all small ,XT32 does nicely using PlIIx for music and movies 
but not exclusively
and 4 Aura shakers with a PE 250 amp on the seating for good measure
and a 73" mitsy dlp for visuals
total black-out and a background level of 37-38 dB
go for it

seems like enough for now . . .


----------



## LoveHT (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi all:
This is my year! I upgraded everything in one fell swoop. While not the best by any means, I still think it's put together pretty well. I look forward to comments and advice.

Marantz SR5009
Sony-XBR65x850b
Sony-bdps6200
Energy speakers all the way around


----------



## bigsausagepizza (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm hoping to address room treatment this year. I could definitely benefit from some absorption and rear diffusion. I really like the look of 2D skylines, so I'll probably have to build a nice wooden set once it gets warm enough to work outside.


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

None of my 2014 plans came to fruition, unfortunately. However it may be for the best. We are planning on moving to a new house this year and I will hopefully have a room dedicated to home theater. When that happens, I will be redoing everything for it. As we don't know yet where we will end up, my plans are not set in stone. They do include, however, new equipment and a well-treated room. I guess we will see soon enough.


----------



## jays86lx (Oct 20, 2012)

Hello all this is year has finally been my year to join in the fun. The last time I had anything close to a surround system was when I was teenager with a old book shelf surround system that they used to make. So I made the leap from having nothing to jumping all in and not going wild by any means but staying close to entry level budget with definite room to grow. 

What I just bought in the last two weeks

Receiver= Onkyo tx-nr636
Front LR= Pioneer FS52
Center = Pioneer cs22
Rears = Pioneer BS22
Sub = BIC F12

I already had a Vizio 60" i3 which I have been really happy with. We are currently thinking about moving that into our bedroom and finding something larger. I am thinking of holding off till around Christmas see if there are some good deals on a new 4k set. Plans for the future also include a projector and screen. Looking forward to this year that is for sure.


----------



## Jedi940 (Jan 8, 2014)

This year I am purchasing my first home. The goal is to have the theater completed by the end of the year. So far I have purchased two additional SI 18s and . Denon avr-x4000. The next thing will be 4 DIYSG coaxials for surrounds.


----------



## Philm63 (Jan 1, 2015)

We started the year off with a new Sony 55" XBR 4K TV. The picture quality beat the sound quality by such a large margin we (well, I, really) started looking at the sound. 

So far I've got the Chane center still in its box waiting for its big brothers (A5's) to arrive so my front 3 will be much improved shortly. The old surrounds were replaced with wall-mounted Def Tech PM 800's with the wiring in the walls now (little one on the way - don't need wires all over the floor and surrounds sitting on stands waiting to fall...) - so the surrounds are already sounding much better.

Put an Oppo 103D in the system - I now have SACD and Blu-ray capability - nice! Next up is an upgrade to the AVR - the old Denon X2000 will soon be a not-so-old Denon 4520CI. Possibly a new sub to replace two older subs. 

Hopefully that does it for 2015. As said, we've got our first little one on the way soon, and my HT $$ will surely be rerouted thereafter... :crying:


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

The plasma, power amp, and other gear in my small HT (~ 10'x13') is enough to keep it cozy during the colder months. But it becomes uncomfortable when it gets warmer outside. The house A/C can't keep up with it even after upsizing!

So I've been looking into attic-vented, ceiling-mount A/C units. Not sure how noisy or efficient they are... maybe I could add some sound isolation around it with impeding airflow. Anyone try this before?


----------

